
Can A.I. Be Taught to Explain Itself? - denzil_correa
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/21/magazine/can-ai-be-taught-to-explain-itself.html
======
godelmachine
I've not read the article, but I'm highly skeptical, to the point of cynicism,
when news dailies like New York Times take the liberty of commenting so much
on tech. Have their columnists actually tried doing anything? I did rather
follow Jeff Hinton / Andrew No / Yoshua Bengio's tweets to stay updated.

